# Tryptophan



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Has anyone tried Tryptophan???
Im gonna pick some up tonight...


----------



## guitarman (Dec 11, 2008)

Theone2 said:


> Has anyone tried Tryptophan???
> Im gonna pick some up tonight...


I started taking spirulina which contains tryptohan. I've been taking it for about a week and it seems to help.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> Has anyone tried Tryptophan???
> Im gonna pick some up tonight...


Yes, I did. It was relaxing and helped me sleep, but also made me feel spacey. I might try some again at another time. Did it work for you?


----------

